# Schrift im Programm ändern?



## Die Kleene (28. Aug 2008)

Ich habe mein Java-Programm soweit fertig geschrieben, möchte jetzt aber im nach hinein noch die Schriftart und Schriftgröße für alle Anzeigen wie JLabels usw. ändern. 
Muss ich das für jedes Anzeigeelement mit setFont() ändern, oder gibt es eine andere Möglichkeit?


----------



## L-ectron-X (28. Aug 2008)

Nur wenn es wirklich jedes Label im Programm betrifft, kann man die Schriftart über den UIManager für die Labels festmachen.
Ansonsten ist es besser den Labels mit _deriveFont()_ die passende Schriftart zu verpassen.


----------



## Marco13 (28. Aug 2008)

Da gabs schon Threads dazu (Forensuche) - kannst ja mal schaun ob sowas http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=72707&highlight=schriftart weiterhilft...


----------

